# How are you feeling now about..



## Kayelle (May 5, 2020)

the pandemic? I know my thoughts have changed somewhat over the last several weeks and I'm wondering about yours? I'll contribute later...
*As always, please be respectful of the opinion of others..*


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2020)

Staying home is not an issue for me as social distancing has been my lifestyle for decades. SO, on the other hand is a little stir-crazy. She's a shopper and can spend hours wandering around big stores. Thankfully, the weather has cooperated and she is out in the garden a lot. 

My concern is personal and global. I worry about one of us getting sick. That pretty much means the other one will get sick too. We're in our 70s so it won't be easy if it happens. The stories are frightening. We worry about our families in MA and FL. We are making do with outdoor face to face visits. I would REALLY love to give my grandson a big hug right now. 

I don't see the world getting past this until an effective vaccine can be distributed globally. Absolutely no one knows when that will be. 

I'm pleased at the way our leaders in MA are handling the situation. Our governor and the mayor of Boston seem to have their heads on straight. I watch how the disease is trending daily and it seems to be headed in the right direction here. I have no idea what that means if restrictions are relaxed.

I had been waiting since October for the baseball season to start. I really miss it.


----------



## HeyItsSara (May 5, 2020)

I don't know how I feel.  I change my mind a lot.  As Andy says, until a vaccine is implemented, everything is upside down.


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2020)

Since I'm not only a Senior, I also have health conditions that likely could be the end for me if I get this thing. For that reason I haven't been out in public at all since my last haircut on Mar. 9th, even though I have masks and gloves. Going stir crazy, I've taken closed window drives just to see there is really life out there. I was watching all the masked people going in and out of the grocery store recently, and thinking about how much I miss seeing smiles. I hope masks don't become permanent attire when this thing is over as masks are permanent attire in some of this world. I would really miss seeing expressions and smiles if it become true. 

Smiles are so normal for our culture here.
That reminds me of when we were in Russia a few years ago, I commented to our Russian tour director how we saw so few smiles there. She told me that her people had little to smile about and they think Americans are a bit crazy for smiling so much. Interesting, and I've thought about that often. Anyway, I sure hope masks aren't a permanent thing for us when this nightmare is over.
 I understand people need and want to get back to work and be able to pay their bills. For many, that fear is greater than getting sick, and although I don't agree, it's understandable. On the other hand, the death toll could soar to twice or more than today if it's not well planned. Like Andy, "My concern is personal and global".  I'm very concerned about my grown kids and grands reentering society too soon, but as far as we are concerned we will be doing exactly what we've been doing for the last several weeks until "an effective vaccine can be distributed globally", no matter how long it takes.
Wishing you all courage and  good health


----------



## strmanglr scott (May 6, 2020)

Everyone will eventually be exposed to this virus. 

The SIP wasn't enacted to make the virus go away, it's there to slow the spread. 

Some won't be affected at all, a very small percentage will die and that percentage number will go down. 

I now in the last couple days have realized I may have got it around the end of February.


----------



## Katie H (May 6, 2020)

Since I retired in 2009 and married Glenn the same year, I've been quite content living out in the country on our 11 acres of serenity with a beautiful 2-acre pond.

We have our two silly dogs and a pair of kitties we wouldn't trade for the world and we lavish them with affection and...treats, of course.

We're both in our 70s and, due to our not-so-dear friend "Arthur," we are limited in some activities.

We are not much into going out to eat, mostly because any good dining is over an hour away and neither of us have good night vision.  As for movies, there haven't been any in years that have interested us.  Netflix is our go-to for movies we like.  Usually older ones.

I enjoy cooking and baking and have no challenge preparing 3 meals a day, every day.  However, there are days when the "preparing" part simply involves heating up some leftovers and adding a side dish.

I'm the one who has always done the weekly marketing and still do.  I take precautions by wearing a mask and gloves.  I also have designated "outside" shoes that don't enter the house.  When I get home, my clothes go immediately into the washer and I don fresh ones.

Our children, well Glenn's, don't live too far away, save his one daughter who lives in Lexington, KY which is quite a distance from us.  We usually only see them during the holidays and about once per summertime.

My children and their families live in California or Georgia.  See them less than Glenn's children, but geography is he challenge here.

Fortunately, I haven't gotten cabin fever and that's largely because, shortly after we married, Glenn built a wonderful 18' x 24' studio for me.  I have all my sewing, knitting and crafting "toys" there and spend hours enjoying whatever is tickling my fancy.  Currently it is knitting a rather complex afghan.  I'm 5/7 away from being done.  It consists of 7 panels, then joined and fringed.

Prior to our local libraries locking down, I would listen to audio books as I worked.  Now, I have been listening to my vast collection of music CDs.  Really been enjoying that.  I'd forgotten how wonderful some of them are.

Fortunately, as an added distraction, I now have our container veggie garden to fill some of my time and give me outdoor time, which is something I thoroughly enjoy.

I haven't opened our pool yet because it's been waaay too rainy and cool.  It's usually opened by mid-April.  Once that's ready, we can spend time in the pool.

Glenn occupies himself in his workshop/garage and "playing" out in the back fields and around the pond on the 4-wheeler as the canines follow.  There's always something for them to poke their noses into and chasing, but not catching, rabbits has been their most recent activity.  Until they lose interest and find something else to annoy.

This week, after some severe storms, Glenn has been occupying himself taking care of five trees the storms downed.  Needless to say, the chainsaw has been put into service.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 6, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Since I'm not only a Senior, I also have health conditions that likely could be the end for me if I get this thing. For that reason I haven't been out in public at all since my last haircut on Mar. 9th, even though I have masks and gloves.


Just a couple of months, then, huh?  I haven't had a haircut in over a year! I need to get either a haircut or a dog license, neither of which are considered essential businesses in California.


----------



## Kayelle (May 6, 2020)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Just a couple of months, then, huh?  I haven't had a haircut in over a year! I need to get either a haircut or a dog license, neither of which are considered essential businesses in California.


----------



## Kayelle (May 6, 2020)

Wonderful report Katie..thank you.


----------



## taxlady (May 6, 2020)

I have too many thoughts about this. I hope there will be a vaccine, but we don't even know if there can be lasting immunity for this disease. But, there will be ways to mitigate or even cure it. So, I remain hopeful.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 6, 2020)

I don't have a choice as to how I feel, or what I do about it..being self employed, staying home is a slow death for me, so we get up every day and go to work...practicing the safety precautions as best we can..we are in a very low risk area and don't really get too close to customers, so I'm not really fearful as much...things at work are getting better. We are doing quite well with a boxed/bulk meat program I started, and we have the meat and deli counters open along with my freezer section which I can't keep up with already....we will open the kitchen next week..All in all, we have to be positive and get up and work every day..this is our life..make the most of it...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2020)

I go to work, I come home. Twice a week hang out with Mom and Dad on their patio for an hour or so. I've been shopping twice for essential foods...I do like fresh produce. I wear a mask and gloves, so much sanitizer...I had purchased a three pack of clorox wipes at costco before all heck broke loose, so I just put them in a baggie for wiping things down out in public.

Our big bosses are rewarding us with gift cards to the local grocery store. They appreciate us hanging in there and doing our best to have our facility remain Covid-free. The grocery store is going to open especially for us on a delivery day so we can shop without a crowd. Their sacrifice to help us keep covid out of the facility. The shop owners here have been very good to us, we are taking care of their grandparents, parents, aunts and uncles.

I'm not a social butterfly, so I am not missing much, the only change for me is the mask, gloves and reduced shopping.


----------



## Andy M. (May 6, 2020)

It's absolutely frightening to see how hit hard nursing homes/veterans' homes are. In MA over half the COVID-19 deaths are in such homes. I take my hat off to the people like PF who are doing their best to care for these folks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2020)

It's my pleasure, you know I love my old folks and do not want them to get sick.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 6, 2020)

I have a Twitter account and saw a post from Gene Simmons,
yes, the guy from KISS, the Band:

_" ... You may not have any symptoms, and still have COVID-19. Wearing a mask is not about you. Wearing a mask protects other people FROM you. Be kind. Do it for everyone else."_

*I limit my time at any essential retail.
*I ensure the 6 foot rule, even when others DO NOT!!!
*I do have face-to-face time, utilizing proper Social Distancing techniques, next door on our neighbors LARGE patio... the gals do Cocktail Hour maybe once a week or so with shared snacks and BYOB, for the past, oh 3 weeks.
*I have MANY face coverings that I always use while out amongst other folks, in closed in conditions.
*I too was fortunate enough to have purchased LOADS of sanitizing "stuff" prior to _the World falling off of it's axis_.
*I *DESERATELY* miss going to restaurants!!! 
*I'm tired of preparing 3 meals a day, every day!
*I want to TRAVEL!!!  I can't go see my Mom for Mother's Day... 
*I'm so over everyone being on edge

I also realize that life as we knew it back in December, January somewhere around there, may not ever come back again.


----------



## CharlieD (May 6, 2020)

I have mixed feelings. I would have been ok staying home. But my daughter applied for school in Italy next year and she just got accepted. She was really looking forward going. They accept only 25 girls who are graduating high school per year. This is her year. She is already missing graduation. I feel really bad for her. But how can I tell her to go next year? ...


----------



## Farmer Jon (May 7, 2020)

Wife and kids are having a tough time with the home schooling. It's pretty much business as usual on the farm. I'm getting tired of not being able to go to the bar or out to eat.


----------



## Kayelle (May 7, 2020)

Thanks for that *Kgirl*. *Gene Simmons* said it perfectly and he's sure no dummie... _ *"You may not have any symptoms, and still have COVID-19. Wearing  a mask is not about you. Wearing a mask protects other people FROM you.  Be kind. Do it for everyone else.*"_


> Aside from being the marketing *genius*  behind Kiss, he has started a chain of restaurants, a financial  services management company, reality shows, owned a football team, is a  best-selling entrepreneurship author, and is a well known speaker on the  business lecture circuit.


----------



## Kayelle (May 7, 2020)

The only good thing about this dang Pandemic is *I'm down 40 lbs.* When it started I was so upset I could hardly cook, let alone eat. If I can't eat, you know I was in really bad shape. I want to loose more so I'm really trying to be careful about what I eat now that I love cooking again.


----------



## taxlady (May 7, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> The only good thing about this dang Pandemic is *I'm down 40 lbs.* When it started I was so upset I could hardly cook, let alone eat. If I can't eat, you know I was in really bad shape. I want to loose more so I'm really trying to be careful about what I eat now that I love cooking again.



Congratulations, since you consider this a good thing. That's a lot of weight to lose in a short time. How are you feeling? In any case, don't beat yourself up if you gain some of it back.


----------



## Kayelle (May 7, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Congratulations, since you consider this a good thing. That's a lot of weight to lose in a short time. *How are you feeling? *In any case, don't beat yourself up if you gain some of it back.




Thanks for asking Taxi and I'm feeling much better since the meds have kicked in. "Better living through chemistry "


----------



## CharlieD (May 7, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for that *Kgirl*. *Gene Simmons* said it perfectly and he's sure no dummie... _ *"You may not have any symptoms, and still have COVID-19. Wearing  a mask is not about you. Wearing a mask protects other people FROM you.  Be kind. Do it for everyone else.*"_



Quote:

Aside from being the marketing genius behind Kiss, he has started a chain of restaurants, a financial services management company, reality shows, owned a football team, is a best-selling entrepreneurship author, and is a well known speaker on the business lecture circuit.


 Not to mention that he fluently speaks 4 or 5 languages.


----------



## Beachgirl (May 8, 2020)

Every morning we look out our window at the beautiful ocean and my husband and I tell each other how lucky we are to be here...in our newly remodeled condo. We watch pelicans fly by all day long and fish jumping in the water.  We have the sun and ocean breeze to enjoy even if the pool and the beach are closed.  We spend the day together doing chores or cooking or putting puzzles together.  We have friends in the condo next to ours who we get to have dinner with once in a while.  Our groceries are delivered when we need them.  Life is good and it's not much different than it was before isolation.  WE KNOW HOW LUCKY WE ARE to be here.  The days go by quickly and then it's night...that's where my problems start.   I don't remember the last time I slept all night.  I start thinking about all the poor Mexicans around us.  They are hungry and tired and a lot of them have no choice but to go to work or their jobs are gone and they can't afford food.  A friend of ours just lost a friend of his to Covid and his friends wife is close to death.  We have friends of our in the US who had it and survived but almost didn't.  My son is in the states and I do get to talk to him but... I know I can't be with him if and when he needs me.  And everyday I get so many requests for help ( for people and animals) and I know I can't do  much.   We help those that we can but it's not enough.  
I feel guilty for being happy and safe and feel horrid about those people who are not either of those. 


I am happy and lucky to be in lock down with my husband who is my best friend. 
I worry about people who are with people that they don't like.. how hard that must be.
And I worry about those people who are totally alone.  I want to reach out to everyone I can and give them a huge hug but I am learning to accept that all I can do is smile a huge smile that they can't see behind my mask.

Stay healthy!  Stay happy! Enjoy all the little things that this life is giving us.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2020)

The pandemic hasn't had much impact on me and my quiet little life.

I go out once a week to shop and do errands that can't be done online.

I'm thankful for the little window on the world that my computer and the internet give me to help pass the time.

I feel bad that the only thing I can do to help is to stay out of the way and continue paying my bills.

I'm glad to see signs of the economy reopening but I'm concerned that people will become complacent and that we will see a new spike in infections and deaths.

Please stay home if you can, wash your hands, wear your mask, social distance, and be good for goodness sake.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 9, 2020)

Had a new, to me, experience yesterday..

We plan to go to D&SIL's today for a Mothers Day Dinner.. Of course, with SIP, it won't be our normal hug everyone, little kids on our lap kinda gathering.. Everything will be handled with caution..

Anyway.. D called to ask me to pick up something for the meal, as she is doing her working at home thing..

For the first time since SIP started, we ventured out about noonish.. All our shopping has been done at first early opening at the few stores we buy food, meds, etc. The only time we leave the apartment later than early morning is when we pop to a very close restaurant for take out..

I was amazed with the traffic, the amount of people in the two stores we shopped, the lack of mask usage, etc.. 

This may seem silly but, I was almost afraid to be out among the throngs of people we encountered.. Couldn't get home fast enough..

I hope it will all get back to normal soon but, I remain leery..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2020)

I sure understand what you're saying *Ross*. This morning I ventured out into the public with a mask and gloves for the very first time since Mar. 9th. 

SC has been doing all the grocery shopping. 

 Anyway, I had been dreaming of Spudnut Doughnuts since I was told there was a shop about 20 miles from us. I loved them as a child, and I thought they were a thing of the past, so off we went on the hunt for Spudnuts. I told the owner all about how excited I was, and also the customer inside. I think I was so happy to talk in person to somebody besides Souschef.
We had the owner load up a box of chosen Spudnuts, to share with some of our sweet widow neighbors. It's nice to be in our safe home and I'm enjoying one now as we speak.  What bliss!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2020)

I did my monthly shopping trip to Wal-Mart yesterday. I wore my mask. As I was getting my 4 quart containers of heavy whipping cream a young woman came up behind me. She was so close I could not step back and let the door close.  So I coughed heavily into my mask...she paled and quickly left the aisle.  Bwahahaha!


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2020)

^^ That will teach her to keep her distance... I have to remember that!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 9, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I did my monthly shopping trip to Wal-Mart yesterday. I wore my mask. As I was getting my 4 quart containers of heavy whipping cream a young woman came up behind me. She was so close I could not step back and let the door close.  So I coughed heavily into my mask...she paled and quickly left the aisle.  Bwahahaha!


Genius! I'm doing "late" shopping shortly - the two previous trips were early AM trips. I'll be sure to remember this... just in case.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2020)

She was one of those that thinks she doesn't need a mask.


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *She was one of those that thinks she doesn't need a mask*.



I could have guessed that! 
 It burns me up about them complaining their "Civil Rights" are in question. Masks show that we care about others, not just ourselves. I could have it and not know it, and they could too. 

*"Life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness" belong to us all.*

Masks are required in our only supermarket and also in Costco now.
SC stopped at our little Mexican market we like so much, and he came home saying not everyone had a mask on. This "mama bear" came unglued and I called the store and a man answered the phone in Spanish. In English, I asked to speak with the manager. In perfect English, he said "this is the manager", and I proceeded to voice my complaint. He responded with a "bad attitude". That's when my fireworks started.
Looks like we won't be shopping there anymore until none of us need a mask anymore, and that will be a very long time I'm afraid.


----------



## Souschef (May 10, 2020)

Thoughts for now


----------



## Just Cooking (May 11, 2020)

Thought provoking..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 16, 2020)

Governor Ducey of the State of Arizona, 
has open back up dine-in restaurants.
The Neighborhood gals want to go out
to lunch next week.
I don't know how I feel about that to be honest.

DH feels that it should be okay, but he said that he'll watch 
the numbers and if they shoot back up again, we'll re-evaluate it situation. 
The Gals are looking for a place to go to that has a 
large patio, so that we could kinda-sorta
still practice pretty responsible Social Distancing.

I dunno though ... in my heart, I'm not real comfortable with this yet.


----------



## msmofet (May 16, 2020)

Personally I wouldn't chance it yet. You can't eat with a mask on. Who knows how responsible others have been or what the next person can pass on. JMHO


----------



## taxlady (May 17, 2020)

I'm not ready to risk a resto, even outdoors, yet. I'll wait at least until I know they have practice at doing this safely, to my standards of caution. Or, we have a proven vaccine and I have had it.

I came across this interesting and useful piece by "... a Comparative Immunologist and Professor of Biology (specializing in Immunology) at the University of Massachusetts Dartmouth." One of the things it discusses is eating in restos.

The Risks - Know Them - Avoid Them


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 17, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I'm not ready to risk a resto, even outdoors, yet. I'll wait at least until I know they have practice at doing this safely, to my standards of caution. Or, we have a proven vaccine and I have had it.
> 
> I came across this interesting and useful piece by "... a Comparative Immunologist and Professor of Biology (specializing in Immunology) at the University of Massachusetts Dartmouth." One of the things it discusses is eating in restos.
> 
> The Risks - Know Them - Avoid Them


Great article! Thanks. I'm not ready to go to restaurants yet either. Way to close to too many others in a small space.  And that was before I read the article.   I'll still with home cooking and occasional take out or delivery.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 17, 2020)

We ventured out to a favorite restaurant Friday evening..

I was notified, by the owner/manager that he was having a soft re-opening. He explained his sanitizing and distancing procedure, in great detail. 

We made an early reservation and called when we parked.. We were told that our table was ready and that we would be met at the door. 

I felt that if there was a time that this or any restaurant would be at supreme cleanliness, this was it. I don't believe that I would have gone there later in the evening, after many people had been in the place.

We took our masks to enter and to leave after our meal. We also took our hand sanitizer to use when we felt it necessary. The tables were bare, no condiments, etc. We were asked if we wanted S&P, etc.

We had a wonderful dinner, served by a, very happy to be working again, young lady who made every attempt to make us feel safe. 

We will not just pop into any restaurant, just because we can.

I fully understand that many people I know would not do as we did.
I thought a lot about it and decided that, at 80, I can be taken from this life, at any time for a number of reasons. I would hate to drop dead and have someone say, "At least he didn't die from Covid 19. He never left his home."

There is not a lot of time left in my life and I hope to enjoy this time, with as many precautions as possible.

As with many subjects, your view may differ and that's perfectly ok.. 

Ross


----------



## Chef Munky (May 21, 2020)

I felt really bad yesterday for making one of my neighbors stand back.
Off my door step. You are wayyy too close to me. Mask less glove free

I did that only because I know what she does for a living and who she's been exposed to lately.
Our next door neighbor (The troubled one's, that I've mentioned before)
 had recently had a stroke. Was released too soon. 

She's been going over to help out (hinting that she could use my help) because my husband had suffered one, I knew what to do.She  doesn't.

Sorry to tell her what they need is a social worker to step in and do the work. I can't, won't do it. 

I'm not comfortable eating out either. Are the people in the back wearing masks and gloves while washing dishes and prepping food?
  It's best for now to stay clear until it's run it's course. Who knows how long that's going to take.


Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 21, 2020)

Munky, don't feel bad about setting boundaries with your neighbor. She absolutely needs it. 



Chef Munky said:


> I'm not comfortable eating out either. Are the people in the back wearing masks and gloves while washing dishes and prepping food?
> It's best for now to stay clear until it's run it's course. Who knows how long that's going to take.


I think restaurant owners and managers will do everything they possibly can to ensure that their guests, as well as their staffs, stay healthy. I don't worry about the staff - I worry about the other customers.

I wanted to post this article from Kenji López-Alt of Serious Eats (author of The Food Lab columns and book) about coronavirus and food safety. It's very thorough and packed full of good information.

https://www.seriouseats.com/2020/03/food-safety-and-coronavirus-a-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## taxlady (May 21, 2020)

Good article GG. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Kayelle (May 21, 2020)

We have only one up-scale resto in this one horse little city. We went to dinner there just once. Although the food was remarkable  with up-scale prices to match, we just hated their choice of  "decor"  so we never went back and that was several years ago. About a month ago,  we got an email from them announcing their new online menu for both  lunches and dinners to be delivered to the trunk of your car while you  wait outside, after placing your online order. Their food is just as  remarkable as it was then, and we have a dining room at home that is  much more beautiful than theirs. 
We are "hearty" eaters and the portions are more than enough for us to share.  The new menu for the week has us *drooling*, and often ordering. *See menu for this week below. GG *be sure to check out the Trout Tostada...'OLE Hee Hee,

It's a win-win for us, and I'll be very disappointed when they re-open the restaurant. I'll beg them to keep this fabulous service.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (May 22, 2020)

What a great menu !! - Agree the food choices seem 'remarkable'.
Many items had me drooling too !


----------



## GotGarlic (May 22, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> We are "hearty" eaters and the portions are more than enough for us to share.  The new menu for the week has us *drooling*, and often ordering. *See menu for this week below. GG *be sure to check out the Trout Tostada...'OLE Hee Hee,
> 
> It's a win-win for us, and I'll be very disappointed when they re-open the restaurant. I'll beg them to keep this fabulous service.


Sounds like a great place to order from! [emoji16] Trout tostada, eh? Hmmm...


----------



## Kayelle (May 22, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds like a great place to order from! [emoji16] Trout tostada, eh? Hmmm...




*GG*, keep in mind that Santa Paula, Ca. is mostly Hispanic. They sure had to put something on their menu that describes a fancy Tostada. 
With my Irish-German heritage and his Russian Jewish heritage we're sure in the minority here. Buying holiday cards in this town is pretty funny. I can sure find my Christmas cards, but there's never any for Hanukkah. 



Anyway folks, back to the original subject  and sorry for going off the rail on my part.


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2020)

Souschef has gone to get our lunch from Hozey's. 



 While I wait and surf, I found this adorable invitation. Check it out...https://www.etsy.com/listing/798765789/drive-by-baby-shower-invitation-printed?ref=finds_l&frs=1
NOOOOO we are not having a baby.


----------



## msmofet (May 26, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Souschef has gone to get our lunch from Hozey's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What do you do … drive by and through the gift at the baby?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 26, 2020)

msmofet said:


> What do you do … drive by and through the gift at the baby?


I guess you'd throw it at the mother since usually the baby hasn't been born yet


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2020)

You two...^^^


Follow the > at the front page.


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I could have guessed that!
> It burns me up about them complaining their "Civil Rights" are in question. Masks show that we care about others, not just ourselves. I could have it and not know it, and they could too.
> 
> *"Life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness" belong to us all.*
> ...




This is an update for the above from the post I made on 5/9....

*"YOU MUST WEAR A MASK IN OUR STORE...ONE WILL BE PROVIDED"*
Souschef went there yesterday to fill our gallon bottles of spring water outside, and it seems that the sign has been on the door since my phone call to the "manager". SC will now shop there again, with pleasure, we've always enjoyed that store.


----------



## taxlady (May 26, 2020)

Someone posted this on Facebook. I think this summarizes it well.



> If I wear a mask and I'm wrong... I wore a mask.
> 
> If you DON'T wear a mask and you're WRONG... one of us could DIE.
> #HumanDecency


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Someone posted this on Facebook. I think this summarizes it well.




It sure does Taxi...the bottom line is "you just can't fix stupid."


----------



## taxlady (May 27, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> It sure does Taxi...the bottom line is "you just can't fix stupid."



And apparently, you can't isolate / quarantine it either.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 27, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Someone posted this on Facebook. I think this summarizes it well.
> 
> 
> > If I wear a mask and I'm wrong... I wore a mask.
> ...


That there is some real wisdom, *taxy.*

Sadly, those who should heed it are the last to do it.  Still, I'm going to move this quote over to my facebook feed and hope it makes a little difference.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 1, 2020)

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2020)

This was a really big day in my limited world lately...I got my long awaited haircut!!
I was impressed by the various precautions taken, such as no blow dryers were allowed to be used, and that's fine with me. I've always just run my fingers though my wash and wear hair, but there was a whining woman who was making an issue of that sensible and understandable rule. 
 Good grief, it was 85 degrees here today, so just leave lady!  Grrrr...


Just the same, I had a great time there, and tipped my usual hairdresser 100%.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> This was a really big day in my limited world lately...I got my long awaited haircut!!
> I was impressed by the various precautions taken, such as no blow dryers were allowed to be used, and that's fine with me. I've always just run my fingers though my wash and wear hair, but there was a whining woman who was making an issue of that sensible and understandable rule.
> Good grief, it was 85 degrees here today, so just leave lady!  Grrrr...
> 
> ...



Got my haircut Wednesday too. Boy do I feel a lot better. My hair hasn't been that long since just before my first haircut.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 4, 2020)

Being from the Buffalo area, and having lived there when the Buffalo Wings craze first started, all I can say about Hozy's menu is, at least they know that the blue cheese dressing is for dipping celery sticks, not the bloody wings! If your mouth needs cooling down, well that's what Molson's or Genesee Cream Ale are for!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2020)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Being from the Buffalo area, and having lived there when the Buffalo Wings craze first started, all I can say about Hozy's menu is, at least they know that the blue cheese dressing is for dipping celery sticks, not the bloody wings! If your mouth needs cooling down, well that's what Molson's or Genesee Cream Ale are for!


I'm a life long east coaster. I get my wings dry. Sauce and blue cheese dressing on the side. AND YES I dip in the sauce THEN the blue cheese. Save the celery for a salad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









A Rita on the side.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2020)

You were a cute kid Andy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 4, 2020)

Aw *Andy*, you were such a little cutie! Our son was two when he got his first hair cut. It was nowhere near as thick as yours, but it reached past  his collar. Now? Pretty shiny chrome-dome. 



Kayelle said:


> This was a really big day in my limited world lately...I got my long awaited haircut!!...


My appointment isn't for another 12 days. While I'm looking forward to it, my hair is now long enough to pull up into a knob on top of my head. I'm thinking of stalling until late this summer - or else, run into the salon yelling "chop it off!" on the 16th.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2020)

taxlady said:


> You were a cute kid Andy.





Thanks, TL. It’s been a very long time since I was cute or a kid.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2020)

Now if the Nail Salons would just open here!! I don't want anybody touching my hands yet, but my feet would be nearly 6 ft. from my masked face, and hers. Wearing any of my sandals is out of the question. Who am I kidding, I don't go anywhere anyhow, but I'd feel better.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Jun 6, 2020)

Protestors are not social distancing. They are going against everything everything we have been lectured about the past few weeks. Many not wearing a mask. Most of the ones I seen with a mask are wearing it improperly. 
The news was real quick to condem the memorial day parties. You can't have a party.  It spreads the virus. But it is ok to go protest?  Can we expect thousands of protestors to test positive in the coming weeks?


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 6, 2020)

The news reports I've been seeing almost always mention the lack of Social Distancing ........  more than one news show has featured one doctor or another lecturing on the lack of masks.....


.....can't imagine I'm the only one seeing these........


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 6, 2020)

We will be seeing a spike in Covid cases over the next few weeks. Survival of the Fittest also applies to the stupid people.  I wonder how many go home and hug and kiss on their kids and elderly parents.

We still don't have it in the facility and I'm to be tested on Tuesday, part of the Govt Mandate to test 20% of the facility staff and residents, each week until we all test negative. I'm hoping it will be over in 5 weeks.  One positive test and we have to test 100% of staff and residents every week until we test 100% negative. Not looking forward to the test.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 6, 2020)

Farmer Jon said:


> Protestors are not social distancing. They are going against everything everything we have been lectured about the past few weeks. Many not wearing a mask. Most of the ones I seen with a mask are wearing it improperly.
> The news was real quick to condem the memorial day parties. You can't have a party.  It spreads the virus. But it is ok to go protest?  Can we expect thousands of protestors to test positive in the coming weeks?




Yes we can.
It's called weeding out the herd.
If they have no problem  with not  wearing a mask while looting/protesting their own communities it's on them.

Don't ask me to donate  money to the go fund me stupid funerals.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2020)

You can be sure that no governor considered trying to enforce social distancing or large gatherings for the protests. It would have been like trying to stop the tide from coming in and would have created more anger. 

Sadly the consequences will become apparent in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 6, 2020)

I understand the passion of the peaceful protestors, especially after seeing that elderly man being pushed to the ground and cracking his head, with all the cops just marching past him. That's just despicable to say the least. At the same time, all those young protestors are putting their loved ones at home in danger, not to mention the rest of us. The recent events are likely to put all of us back to square one, through no fault of our own.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 9, 2020)

I found a little bit of good news yesterday. The WHO says, with the additional three months of data collection we now have regarding the spread of Covid-19, it turns out that it's very rare that people who have no symptoms infect others. As always, more research is needed, but this is good to know.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/08/asy...-arent-spreading-new-infections-who-says.html


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 9, 2020)

Actually *GG*, I see this as very confusing for some people, and could be construed as it's not necessary for everyone to wear a mask if you're not sick. 

Why on earth would the "powers that be" consider this information to be helpful for the public good? If a person isn't showing symptoms today, it doesn't mean that the symptoms won't show up tomorrow. Nobody knows for sure if I have the virus or not, and who I could be infecting today without a mask.
This will be an excuse for people to claim not needing a mask. Grrrr...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 9, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Now if the Nail Salons would just open here!! I don't want anybody touching my hands yet, but my feet would be nearly 6 ft. from my masked face, and hers. Wearing any of my sandals is out of the question. Who am I kidding, I don't go anywhere anyhow, but I'd feel better.





Although still not permitted my daughter started servicing her nail clients in her hair salon which she was allowed to reopen a couple weeks ago.   The county is ready to give a go ahead for nail salons and spas any day anyway.
Most salons around here have been operating underground anyway during these periods.   I figured it’s much safer to service your clients at the salon than to go to their homes, although I know many stylists have been visiting clients’ homes...


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 9, 2020)

roadfix said:


> Although still not permitted my daughter started servicing her nail clients in her hair salon which she was allowed to reopen a couple weeks ago.   The county is ready to give a go ahead for nail salons and spas any dayt anyway.
> Most salons around here have been operating underground anyway during these periods.   I figured it’s much safer to service your clients at the salon than to go to their homes, although I know many stylists have been visiting clients’ homes...




My toes weep nightly for a pedicure.  No sandals until they get prettied up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 9, 2020)

I found a pack of 50 disposable masks for $30 at Wally World...are they worth it?  Most likely not for anyone who is not in Healthcare.  They are worth it to me, much lighter and easier to breathe through than the fabric masks I have gotten. Wearing a mask for 8-12 hours is getting rough.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 10, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *I found a pack of 50 disposable masks for $30 at Wally World...*are they worth it?  Most likely not for anyone who is not in Healthcare.  They are worth it to me, much lighter and easier to breathe through than the fabric masks I have gotten. Wearing a mask for 8-12 hours is getting rough.



Jeannie picked up a bag of those.. We will continue to use them when shopping anywhere.. We don't use gloves as much as when this first started. Have read many conflicting reports about them..  We do carry a fresh disinfecting wipe into each business..

I feel for those in health care having to use masks constantly.. 

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Jun 10, 2020)

I just received from Amazon 2 boxes of 50ea of those blue paper masks for $24 or $12/ box.   Took about a week to get them though...
They came from a third party dental supply merchant.    Good, disposable masks.   I usually use them for a few days before disposing.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 10, 2020)

It's freeking ridiculous that *Tattoo Parlors* are now open here, but *Nail Salons* are not! What the


----------



## taxlady (Jun 10, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> It's freeking ridiculous that *Tattoo Parlors* are now open here, but *Nail Salons* are not! What the



I think it might be because tattoo parlours are held to a higher standard of hygiene, even when there isn't a pandemic.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 10, 2020)

You have a point Taxi. On the other hand, reputable nail salons have always had a high standard of hygiene also. 

Although I have a small tattoo that no one can see, I can't understand the need for a tattoo during this nightmare pandemic. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 10, 2020)

I wonder how many people will get a tat of a mask.


----------



## Janet H (Jun 10, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> I found a little bit of good news yesterday. The WHO says, with the additional three months of data collection we now have regarding the spread of Covid-19, it turns out that it's very rare that people who have no symptoms infect others. As always, more research is needed, but this is good to know.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/08/asy...-arent-spreading-new-infections-who-says.html



No - they have walked this back saying it was a misunderstanding https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/09/who...coronavirus-spread-much-is-still-unknown.html


----------



## taxlady (Jun 10, 2020)

Janet H said:


> No - they have walked this back saying it was a misunderstanding https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/09/who...coronavirus-spread-much-is-still-unknown.html



They have done contact tracing of people who tested positive and were asymptomatic and found very, very few people who caught it from them. But, as the above article mentions, asymptomatic is not the same thing as presymptomatic.

I believe, from other stuff I have read about this, that she was making the point that the number of cases from asymptomatic people was very low compared to the number of case from people who do develop symptoms. The reason she wanted to make that point, was so governments would have a better idea of where spending money to contain and prevent spread would be most efficient.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 10, 2020)

Janet H said:


> No - they have walked this back saying it was a misunderstanding https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/09/who...coronavirus-spread-much-is-still-unknown.html


It's not exactly walked back but further explained. From https://www.statnews.com/2020/06/09/who-comments-asymptomatic-spread-covid-19/ 



> A top World Health Organization official clarified on Tuesday that scientists have not determined yet how frequently people with asymptomatic cases of Covid-19 pass the disease on to others, a day after suggesting that such spread is “very rare.”
> 
> The clarification comes after the WHO’s original comments incited strong pushback from outside public health experts, who suggested the agency had erred, or at least miscommunicated, when it said people who didn’t show symptoms were unlikely to spread the virus.
> 
> Maria Van Kerkhove, the WHO’s technical lead on the Covid-19 pandemic, made it very clear Tuesday that the actual rates of asymptomatic transmission aren’t yet known.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 11, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> It's not exactly walked back but further explained. From https://www.statnews.com/2020/06/09/who-comments-asymptomatic-spread-covid-19/



I finally took the time to read about the WHO statement.  It looks like a walk back to me.  This is an important distinction.  I am under pressure to play bridge in person, as opposed to continue to play online, with my neighbors.  I am refusing to play in person and THE argument I am using is that we don't know who has the virus, be it being asymptomatic or in the incubation period. It's not worth the risk to me.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2020)

The mess started with stuff being taken out of context at the press conference.


> She [Van Kerkhove] could have spelled this out much more clearly, yes. But another problem here is that her original remarks were quickly taken out of context. She was not telling people to rush out to the bars because they don’t have to worry about asymptomatic spread. She was making a point about where she thought large-scale efforts to find and isolate people should be focused.



From: The World Health Organization Didn’t Actually Mean Asymptomatic Spread Is “Very Rare”
Here’s what went wrong at that press conference.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2020)

bethzaring said:


> I finally took the time to read about the WHO statement.  It looks like a walk back to me.  This is an important distinction.  I am under pressure to play bridge in person, as opposed to continue to play online, with my neighbors.  I am refusing to play in person and THE argument I am using is that we don't know who has the virus, be it being asymptomatic or in the incubation period. It's not worth the risk to me.


Whatever we call it, I agree that in-person, in-home social activities should be avoided. My nephew is getting married on June 20 in NC about five hours drive from us. It will be a small family-only wedding and they're providing masks for everyone. I was starting to imagine that maybe I could go safely, so I asked my doctor about it. He said he's not recommending travel to patients, especially ones like me who are immunocompromised, and that Covid-19 cases are increasing there. (If I'm not mistaken, I think they're increasing in NM right now, too.) So I won't be able to see my nephew, meet his bride or see my sister, niece and other relatives who will be there. It makes me sad. 

Here's some expert advice about which activities are safer than others (none are completely safe) that I found helpful. 

From hair salons to gyms, experts rank 36 activities by coronavirus risk level


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2020)

That's a shame that you have to miss that wedding GG. I know I wouldn't go, even if the wedding was held outdoors. I know I would need to pee somewhere along the way, with a five hour drive. I would be concerned about how well social distancing would be enforced at a public washroom or while waiting to get to use the washroom.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2020)

taxlady said:


> That's a shame that you have to miss that wedding GG. I know I wouldn't go, even if the wedding was held outdoors. I know I would need to pee somewhere along the way, with a five hour drive. I would be concerned about how well social distancing would be enforced at a public washroom or while waiting to get to use the washroom.


Thank you. That's an excellent point I hadn't even thought about.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2020)

I got my haircut, while wearing a mask...had to do it, I was starting to think I could cut it and we all know how that turns out. I don't walk down aisles in the store when there is someone else there...if someone joins me, I turn around or hurry through. 

I'm still working 5 days a week, that means I have to go to the gas station, buy food...I wear a mask for asll activities and make sure I don't get close to anyone. The facility is still on lockdown. I feel sorry for our residents that we can't even give a friendly hug or touch on the shoulder. Thank goodness for my parents, at least I can get a hug from them, the lack of touch is getting to me.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 11, 2020)

I hope some family member takes lots of wedding photos and/or a video GG.  Then you will have lots to talk about on the phone w/ your sister/ family.  No, it's not the same, but it's something. 

Nope, not going anywhere yet this week.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2020)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I hope some family member takes lots of wedding photos and/or a video GG.  Then you will have lots to talk about on the phone w/ your sister/ family.  No, it's not the same, but it's something.
> 
> Nope, not going anywhere yet this week.


Thanks. My niece is going to live-stream it  so at least we can see the ceremony and talk to people. You're right, it's not the same, but we all have to deal with the new normal. My nephew is also graduating from West Point Saturday and my sister is disappointed that no family are allowed to attend. Such is life for the time being.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2020)

PF, you're a heroine [emoji813] I'm fortunate that DH does all our shopping. I just want have to contend with selfish people at the doctor's office who come in without a mask and then don't wear it correctly after the staff gives her one [emoji35]


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 12, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> ...My nephew is getting married on June 20 in NC about five hours drive from us. It will be a small family-only wedding and they're providing masks for everyone. I was starting to imagine that maybe I could go safely, so I asked my doctor about it. He said he's not recommending travel...
> 
> ...My niece is going to live-stream it  so at least we can see the ceremony and talk to people...


That's too bad that this virus has you missing out on a family wedding. If your family celebrations are anything like those of Himself's gang, it will be a good one. Heck, his family makes a celebration out of family funerals.  So, put on your dancing shoes and a nice dress, pour a (large) glass of wine, and party at an extreme social distance.  Blessings on the new couple. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got my haircut, while wearing a mask...


That's how I got mine cut today, plus the styling was stylin' with her mask, too. I wasn't allowed to cross the shop's threshold (it's a house turned into a spa - big porch on two sides) until my stylist checked my temperature. That was more than the doctor's office did when I went for my annual physical on Tuesday. No one checked it until I was deep into the office and tucked into the exam room. Shame, shame. 

And what *GG* said about you rocking, *PF*. You are a real hero and a true angel.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 13, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> PF, you're a heroine [emoji813]





Cooking Goddess said:


> And what *GG* said about you rocking, *PF*. You are a real hero and a true angel.



Thank You for saying such...but really, I am doing my job and it is a job I love.  I also love you gals, you always make me feel good!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Nobody has been on this thread in a couple weeks and thought I'd restart it.

 I for one, am having hard time trying to find anything to be happy about with the progress of this damn pandemic. 

California is in deeper trouble than it ever has been, along with many other states. The main reason is the foolishness of others for personal gratification. Bars, crowded beaches, gatherings of unmasked people who care nothing for anyone other than what they want, and the general stupidity has me in a depression that could personally set me back to square one when this first happened. When it first started I had no faith this thing could be stopped and it actually paralyzed me. Then I gradually began to believe that it could be done with many sacrifices from everyone.
 Now that some restrictions have been lifted everything is going to hell in a hand-basket. I'm really *disgusted and angry* that my innate belief that the American people were disciplined enough to be able to conquer this most important threat of our lifetimes. 

I'm not afraid to die but I would if I got it, and I sure don't want to die like this. The worse thing that could ever happen to me is to lose my husband, or the family I love more than life.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Jun 26, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Nobody has been on this thread in a couple weeks and thought I'd restart it.
> 
> I for one, am having hard time trying to find anything to be happy about with the progress of this damn pandemic.
> 
> ...


 

As a Canadian having lived in Los Angeles for several years and become a serious friend and lover of Americans, and so impressed by all of the innate goodness that Americans stand for,  I was so completely taken by your clearly honest and open thread about the current conditions in the U.S. of A., that I felt compelled to toss in a few hopefully encouraging words to all you folks suffering through all these trials and tribulations of this Pandemic and its threat to your health & economy, unfortunately exacerbated by the seeming unbelievable lack of your Federal Administration's ability to provide suitable guidance enabling the American people to turn this around, which I know and am certain American citizens are capable of doing, and will do so in the long run !

I have dear friends living in Orland, Fla. who are no doubt going through a crushing time of  the derogatory infection developments in their great State - and my sole hope is that they will get through this as unscathed as possible. Your State and City leaders, as well as those in all the other States of the U.S., are doing a fantastic job under the circumstances, and I believe that even those young people who seem to be ignoring some of the certain remedial rules of conduct during this trying time, will also eventually see the light and determine to protect all others they have within contact distance of this damaging virus by changing their behavior.

I have no doubt that many of your American ills at this point in time will not only be vanquished, but that you will move on to be an even a better place in future than you were before - it might take another duly elected Administration to do that, but I'm sure it will take place!

So hang in there folks, be Calm, be Kind, and be Safe - I'm rooting for you with all my heart !

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Paul, I can't begin to tell you how much your words have meant to me personally. You are very kind indeed. I too hope that the United Sates will recover when the insanity of *narcissism *becomes the enemy.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Jun 26, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Paul, I can't begin to tell you how much your words have meant to me personally. You are very kind indeed. I too hope that the United Sates will recover when the insanity of *narcissism *becomes the enemy.


 
 Hear Hear !! Many thanks - I very sincerely meant everything I said, and more that I left unsaid ! And I'm very gratified that my words meant something to you.

In our Province of British Columbia, we've been blessed with a well experienced, knowledgeable, professional, and effective  Health Services Group team that was fully supported in all respects by the Province's and Federal Government's elected officials - along with a protective measures compliant population of over 5 million  - so that we experienced only a very modest number of infected cases (less than 3,000 to date, an average of not more than 100 hospitalizations at the peak, and only 175 deaths so far, mostly within seniors' /long-term care homes.)


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 26, 2020)

I personally don't know what to think anymore. Who to believe anymore. Who to trust anymore. 

I've just been going about my daily life as much as I can and desperately trying not to put too much stock into what the 'experts' are saying, because it's been very contradictory. One day everything's fine. The next day cases are going up. The next day cases are on the decline. Wear a mask, it helps. Don't bother with masks, they don't make a difference. It's fine to go out in public. It's best to stay in.

I'll be honest and say I'm about totally done with the whole dang thing.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 27, 2020)

> *I'll be honest and say I'm about totally done with the whole dang thing.         *


Oh really Linda? Well the *fact* is Covid is *not done *with you or me or anyone else. How can you possibly justify such a comment is beyond my understanding of a reasonable person. Would you care to explain?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 27, 2020)

Shh, shh, *Kayelle*, relax. I think I know what *Linda* means - because there are days I feel the same way. It's not that she isn't going to take it seriously, just that she's so tired of dealing with it at this point. And I know personally that I'm tired of seeing so many people not take it seriously in that they go out without masks, get too close for my comfort, and generally act like there isn't any danger in our situation. I'm tired of sheltering - which I do except to go out and grocery shop. Which has gone back to weekly, because going 2+ weeks made me miss out on good sales on my off week.  When I'm out I mask up, wipe down the shopping cart, sanitize my hands, steering wheel, *the zip lock bag I keep the wipes in in the car*, and anything else I might have touched. Then I use that wipe to clean the outside door handle and the handle on the shopping cart at the next store (in case they've run out of wipes when I get into the store entry). Like *Linda*, I'm totally done with the whole danged thing.

Except I'll still shelter, mask, wipe, rinse, repeat  until there is a safe, effective vaccine - or herd immunity - or all the people who fail to play by the rules drop dead  no longer posing a threat to those of us who shelter, mask...


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2020)

I don't know if there will ever be a long lasting vaccine, but I am sure there will be something to mitigate C-19. I'm tired of staying in, but I do it.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 27, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Except I'll still shelter, mask, wipe, rinse, repeat*  until there is a safe, effective vaccine - or herd immunity - or all the people who fail to play by the rules drop dead  no longer posing a threat to those of us who shelter, mask...



I believe that is about the most we can do, at this time.. 

Protect yourself as best you can..

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> I personally don't know what to think anymore. Who to believe anymore. Who to trust anymore.
> 
> I've just been going about my daily life as much as I can and desperately trying not to put too much stock into what the 'experts' are saying, because it's been very contradictory. One day everything's fine. The next day cases are going up. The next day cases are on the decline. Wear a mask, it helps. Don't bother with masks, they don't make a difference. It's fine to go out in public. It's best to stay in.
> 
> I'll be honest and say I'm about totally done with the whole dang thing.



I'm not sure which "experts" you're listening to, but remember that politicians are not experts on public health, infectious disease or epidemiology. Guidance from these experts about what to do to prevent further spread has not changed in months. Check the CDC website for more information. 

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/prevention.html

Regarding states re-opening, some are abiding by expert advice and some are not. It's pretty easy to find out which are not - the number of cases in those states has been rising in the past week or two, corresponding with a two-week incubation period after they began re-opening. Just don't follow their advice, even if it's from your own governor. Follow this advice from the CDC. 

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/daily-life-coping/deciding-to-go-out.html


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 27, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Oh really Linda? Well the *fact* is Covid is *not done *with you or me or anyone else. How can you possibly justify such a comment is beyond my understanding of a reasonable person. Would you care to explain?



I don't mean I'm done with the virus, because I very well know it's still out there. I still wear my stupid mask when I go out in public (WHEN I go out, which is rare) and I still use hand sanitizer anytime I pump gas and directly after grocery shopping before I leave the parking lot and I still wipe down my counters with disinfectant anytime I bring something in from the outside (groceries, a package I've ordered, etc) and at work every morning, I wipe down all the door handles and toilet handles and light switches with alcohol, etc etc etc, and I've washed my hands so many times that my skin is cracking.

I'm just tired of all of it. I want some freaking normalcy. And if that makes me an unreasonable person, then so be it. I guess I am.



Cooking Goddess said:


> Shh, shh, *Kayelle*, relax. I think I know what *Linda* means - because there are days I feel the same way. It's not that she isn't going to take it seriously, just that she's so tired of dealing with it at this point. And I know personally that I'm tired of seeing so many people not take it seriously in that they go out without masks, get too close for my comfort, and generally act like there isn't any danger in our situation. I'm tired of sheltering - which I do except to go out and grocery shop. Which has gone back to weekly, because going 2+ weeks made me miss out on good sales on my off week.  When I'm out I mask up, wipe down the shopping cart, sanitize my hands, steering wheel, *the zip lock bag I keep the wipes in in the car*, and anything else I might have touched. Then I use that wipe to clean the outside door handle and the handle on the shopping cart at the next store (in case they've run out of wipes when I get into the store entry). Like *Linda*, I'm totally done with the whole danged thing.
> 
> Except I'll still shelter, mask, wipe, rinse, repeat  until there is a safe, effective vaccine - or herd immunity - or all the people who fail to play by the rules drop dead  no longer posing a threat to those of us who shelter, mask...



Thank you.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 27, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not sure which "experts" you're listening to, but remember that politicians are not experts on public health, infectious disease or epidemiology. Guidance from these experts about what to do to prevent further spread has not changed in months. Check the CDC website for more information.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/prevention.html
> 
> ...



Me? Listen to politicians? 

No, I mean the CDC, the WHO and our local news who reports updates every day.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Jun 27, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> I believe that is about the most we can do, at this time..
> 
> Protect yourself as best you can..
> 
> Ross


 
Yes, don't stop to: -  'shelter, mask, maintain distance, sanitize, etc'. 

It is without a doubt the best & only way to protect yourself at this time AND particularly, to literally halt the continuous spread of this deadly virus. 

That's what we did, and it worked very well for us here in western Canada.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> Me? Listen to politicians? [emoji38]
> 
> No, I mean the CDC, the WHO and our local news who reports updates every day.


Local news is nothing but death and destruction, a waste of time, as far as I'm concerned. The only useful thing they talk about is the weather and I can get that in other ways.

As I said, the CDC guidance has not changed in months. I don't know why you think it has. Other than how to minimize your risk, information from the CDC and the WHO is typically about new research results. None of that is intended to be used for decision-making. It's simply to allow people, especially clinicians, to keep up with new information about the disease. 

It is a brand-new disease after all, and it isn't behaving like any other disease doctors and researchers know about. So there's a flood of information coming from around the world about their findings, most of which hasn't gone through the peer-review process yet, because the subject is of such great importance it can't wait. But again, it's not meant to be used for decision-making by non-health professionals.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 27, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> *Local news is nothing but death and destruction, a waste of time, as far as I'm concerned. The only useful thing they talk about is the weather and I can get that in other ways.*
> 
> As I said, the CDC guidance has not changed in months. I don't know why you think it has. Other than how to minimize your risk, information from the CDC and the WHO is typically about new research results. None of that is intended to be used for decision-making. It's simply to allow people, especially clinicians, to keep up with new information about the disease.
> 
> It is a brand-new disease after all, and it isn't behaving like any other disease doctors and researchers know about. So there's a flood of information coming from around the world about their findings, most of which hasn't gone through the peer-review process yet, because the subject is of such great importance it can't wait. But again, it's not meant to be used for decision-making by non-health professionals.



Can't argue with that one. 

I guess with all the information being thrown our way every day, it gets confusing. And these days I'm more easily confused anyway. Plus there are some things going on in my personal life that haven't been easy to deal with, so that just makes my mood worse. 

Anyway, I didn't mean to upset anyone with what I said. I was venting, which I don't get the chance to do very often. I try to keep things upbeat and positive, mostly for my son, so I keep it all inside.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 27, 2020)

I feel very resigned to the fact that this will linger on and on.  After months of faithfully staying in self-quarantining, maintaining social distance, using antiseptic wipes, CLEANING MY HOUSE (b/c the housekeeper is also maintaining social distancing,) I am called back to work.  That part is fine.  However the adults in our building rarely wear masks, no one is social distancing with fidelity, nothing is sanitized properly, etc.  Granted we have few in the building at any given time (considering the side of the building.)  Regardless, I am very concerned that I cannot avoid the virus at this point.  I don't see friends who are self-quarantining with fidelity and I am terrified of "carrying" c-19 home.  


My latest facepalm is our local school system did a survey to see what parents thought of reopening of schools.  Rotating kids coming and going.  All online.  All in the building.  Honestly, expecting kids of any age to social distance and keep on masks is a pipe dream.  If they rotate then all staff are exposed to all kids, and everyone understands what that means as the staff member can then infect the next group rotating in.  The biologist in me simply screams loudly inside my head.  I feel that my words fall on deaf ears.  At work, when I pushed that all wear masks, I was told, "Well...if you are afraid to be here, maybe you should call out."  My response was "I'm not afraid to be here, but you should be as you are obviously not worried about passing or catching the virus."  Sadly, I am in the minority on this mindset.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> Can't argue with that one.
> 
> I guess with all the information being thrown our way every day, it gets confusing. And these days I'm more easily confused anyway. Plus there are some things going on in my personal life that haven't been easy to deal with, so that just makes my mood worse.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't mean to upset anyone with what I said. I was venting, which I don't get the chance to do very often. I try to keep things upbeat and positive, mostly for my son, so I keep it all inside.


I'm not upset - I'm sorry if I came across that way. I was just trying to offer you another way to look at what's going on. My therapist said they recommend that people don't spend more than 30 minutes a day getting the news. These last 3-4 years have been anxiety-provoking for many people. The last few months have just added to that.

If you think it might help, I've been using a free guided meditation app for years (there's a free version and a pay version) for relaxation, and especially to help me get to sleep. You can set it for different lengths of time and different background sounds while a voice gives you something to concentrate on. It helps to interrupt those constantly running thoughts.

https://www.meditationoasis.com/apps


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 27, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not upset - I'm sorry if I came across that way. I was just trying to offer you another way to look at what's going on. My therapist said they recommend that people don't spend more than 30 minutes a day getting the news. These last 3-4 years have been anxiety-provoking for many people. The last few months have just added to that.
> 
> If you think it might help, I've been using a free guided meditation app for years (there's a free version and a pay version) for relaxation, and especially to help me get to sleep. You can set it for different lengths of time and different background sounds while a voice gives you something to concentrate on. It helps to interrupt those constantly running thoughts.
> 
> https://www.meditationoasis.com/apps



Constantly running thoughts, indeed. I'm already on medication to treat my anxiety and, you're correct, this just makes it worse. I can't shut my brain off. And sleep? I'm not sure what a good night's sleep is anymore. So perhaps this would be beneficial to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 27, 2020)

To date...by following the guidelines in all instances, still not even one case of Covid-19 in our facility. We just finished our second round of mandatory testing of 20% of employees and residents.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 27, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> To date...by following the guidelines in all instances, still not even one case of Covid-19 in our facility. We just finished our second round of mandatory testing of 20% of employees and residents.



Common sense prevails..  

Ross


----------



## RCJoe (Jun 27, 2020)

Nothing around me for 40 to 60 miles, and very little there.   But it pains me to see people of any age congregating at beaches, bars, protest. churches,
and any other elective gatherings.  I know the business sector is pushing to reopen the schools so the kids parent can return to work and the economy can recover.  

But I'm concerned we may be going 3 steps forward and 2 steps back which will make the recovery take as long as any of the wars we've fought in the past. And influence our economy similarly in the aftermath. (and then it will be something else once we finally recover with a similar influence)


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2020)

If anyone is paying attention to what the scientists are doing, please remember, that science always updates and changes when there is new data. If the new data contradicts what was previously hypothesized, then the hypothesis is changed. What I am reading always seems to say something like, "what we know so far".


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2020)

taxlady said:


> If anyone is paying attention to what the scientists are doing, please remember, that science always updates and changes when there is new data. If the new data contradicts what was previously hypothesized, then the hypothesis is changed. What I am reading always seems to say something like, "what we know so far".


Exactly. And since this virus is so new, they're learning more about it every day. Also, be mindful that descriptions of studies in the popular media can be incomplete, inaccurate and misleading. So read carefully and check original sources. Or just let your doctor do that and ask their opinion.

I was just having a conversation about an article that mentioned 300 published studies on Covid-19 and described a few of them. The first one I clicked on turned out to be a letter to the editor of the New England Journal of Medicine where a group of doctors from one hospital reported some unusual findings in their Covid-19 patients. That's not a study - it's a report. Its purpose is to share their experience with other researchers. People shouldn't change their behavior until the actual guidance changes.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 27, 2020)

> I don't mean I'm done with the virus, because I very well know it's  still out there. I still wear my stupid mask when I go out in public  (WHEN I go out, which is rare) and I still use hand sanitizer anytime I  pump gas and directly after grocery shopping before I leave the parking  lot and I still wipe down my counters with disinfectant anytime I bring  something in from the outside (groceries, a package I've ordered, etc)  and at work every morning, I wipe down all the door handles and toilet  handles and light switches with alcohol, etc etc etc, and I've washed my  hands so many times that my skin is cracking.
> 
> I'm just tired of all of it. I want some freaking normalcy. And if that  makes me an unreasonable person, then so be it. I guess I am.


Thank you for explaining your comment Linda. I know everyone is really tired of all of it, but you have the good sense that many others don't when they say they are just done with it by throwing caution to the wind. I'm sick to death of people who just don't give a rat's a$$ anymore.


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 27, 2020)

We are in the country so not much public near by.  However, we do have to make those trips into town every couple weeks or so.  The freezer is getting lots of activity with some old stuff coming out and new stuff (bread,etc) going in.  One main thing that is different is all the doctor appointments from March, April and May were moved into June, some back to back and a surgery was postponed.  Now we are just biding time for the OK to get that correcive surgery for my husband.  And like I've told everyone else, good thing I like that guy.
And  I just found out, fairly late last night, that my sister was exposed to the  virus by a co-worker that assumed her symptoms were allergies.  After months we had planned a sort of get-together for the weekend. That's off now.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2020)

Aw, Oldvine, I'm sorry you had to cancel the get together with your sister. I hope she didn't catch it. But, I think you are wise to cancel, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 27, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> To date...by following the guidelines in all instances, still not even one case of Covid-19 in our facility. We just finished our second round of mandatory testing of 20% of employees and residents.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2020)

Hats off to you PF and the facility admins.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 27, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Thank you for explaining your comment Linda. I know everyone is really tired of all of it, but you have the good sense that many others don't when they say they are just done with it by throwing caution to the wind. I'm sick to death of people who just don't give a rat's a$$ anymore.



I'd like to be that way - either uncaring or apathetic - but, in good conscience, I can't. 

I personally believe that many people never cared to begin with; never took it serious. They are the people putting everyone else in danger. The spring-breakers, the protestors, the ones who believe it couldn't happen to them...

Again, I was just venting. I didn't mean I'm done practicing safety.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 27, 2020)

*Oldvine*, I hope your sister's OK and you guys can get together soon.



GotGarlic said:


> ...since this virus is so new, they're learning more about it every day...


I'm not a scientist, but I am a pragmatist. You know what I wish would have happened? That the U.S. (and everywhere else) would have followed the Taiwan protocol. At first signs of trouble, everyone put on masks when in public. Period. No fuss from the citizens; they've seen this movie before with SARS. Coming into the country from somewhere else? Here, let us put you up in a hotel room and deliver daily meals while you wait out the incubation period. Well, in Taiwan YOU pay for the room for the two weeks. Maybe I'd rather be quarantined in Cypress, or Australia...

Our niece is married to a man born in Taiwan who moved to FL when he was 16. As is tradition in the Asian culture, the eldest son is responsible for the care of his elder parents when the time comes. They moved to Taiwan about a half-dozen years ago. She was hesitant to move without first doing an exploratory trip to make sure she could adapt. Three weeks let her know she could handle the culture shift. Now, all these years later, I'm not sure if she'll ever return to the U.S. after her inlaws are gone, even though her own folks live here.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm not a scientist, but I am a pragmatist. You know what I wish would have happened? That the U.S. (and everywhere else) would have followed the Taiwan protocol. At first signs of trouble, everyone put on masks when in public. Period. No fuss from the citizens; they've seen this movie before with SARS. Coming into the country from somewhere else? Here, let us put you up in a hotel room and deliver daily meals while you wait out the incubation period. Well, in Taiwan YOU pay for the room for the two weeks. Maybe I'd rather be quarantined in Cypress, or Australia...
> 
> Our niece is married to a man born in Taiwan who moved to FL when he was 16. As is tradition in the Asian culture, the eldest son is responsible for the care of his elder parents when the time comes. They moved to Taiwan about a half-dozen years ago. She was hesitant to move without first doing an exploratory trip to make sure she could adapt. Three weeks let her know she could handle the culture shift. Now, all these years later, I'm not sure if she'll ever return to the U.S. after her inlaws are gone, even though her own folks live here.


Yeah. Wishful thinking, I'm afraid. Asian people have a much more community-focused society than the United States, where "my rights" and "my freedom" are more important to a lot of people than caring about their neighbors' well-being. And our current national "leadership" encourages that attitude. I wish we could have done that, too, but I don't think it's possible in the current environment.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 27, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah. Wishful thinking, I'm afraid. Asian people have a much more community-focused society than the United States, where "my rights" and "my freedom" are more important to a lot of people than caring about their neighbors' well-being. And our current national "leadership" encourages that attitude. I wish we could have done that, too, but I don't think it's possible in the current environment.



Yeah, I agree. I think we're waaaaaaaay beyond that now. And it's only getting worse. 

What I'm afraid of is another shutdown/lockdown, since the numbers in some areas appear to be rising. Our country really can't afford for that to happen again. Texas has already started shutting bars and restaurants back down again. Or at least limited capacity at restaurants. Not certain what the very latest is.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 27, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah. Wishful thinking, I'm afraid...I wish we could have done that, too, but I don't think it's possible in the current environment.





Linda0818 said:


> Yeah, I agree. I think we're waaaaaaaay beyond that now. And it's only getting worse...


Yup, that horse and his a$$ are well out of the barn by now. 

For all my complaining about living in MA, I have to say I feel safe up here. The OH governor did a good job managing the crisis, too, so I would have been good at home. Better, actually, because I would have been seeing our kids...from a socially responsible distance, of course. When it comes to my health and the health of those I care about, I'd definitely a play-by-the-rules person.

Wash your hands! Keep your distance! Wear your mask!


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 27, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, that horse and his a$$ are well out of the barn by now.
> 
> For all my complaining about living in MA, I have to say I feel safe up here. The OH governor did a good job managing the crisis, too, so I would have been good at home. Better, actually, because I would have been seeing our kids...from a socially responsible distance, of course. When it comes to my health and the health of those I care about, I'd definitely a play-by-the-rules person.
> 
> Wash your hands! Keep your distance! Wear your mask!



Yes, DeWine did a decent job, I'll agree. And even though restaurants are opening back up, I'm still not comfortable with going in and sitting down. My son and I get takeout occasionally, mostly from our favorite Chinese place, and we've ordered pizza a couple of times. But I don't think I'm ready yet to go into a public gathering. And I _really_ miss going out to eat. But... it will have to wait.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2020)

I feel safe in Massachusetts too. Our governor has done an excellent job. Now, if we could only build a wall around the state. . .


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2020)

Guidelines for our Farmer's Market which is opening next week:

SAFETY GUIDELINES. For Your Protection, Please observe the following:
·         The market asks that you do not touch products but rather allow vendors to hand products to you, especially unpackaged produce.
·         Masks are optional. Please maintain a 6’ distance between your family group and the next.
·         Hand Sanitizer will be available for customers at all vendor booths. Please use it as you move through the market.
·         Please observe the following payment policies at my booth:
o   I will NOT handle your cash or checks, since I will be handling your food. Show me your cash or check and I will have you drop it into a bucket.
o   I will make change using bills that I have had in my possession for at least one week. No 50’s or 100’s will be changed.
o   Credit Cards: YOU MAY ONLY USE A CC IF YOU ALLOW ME TO SIGN AN “X” FOR YOU. This way, you will not handle my phone. After I handle your card, I will sanitize my gloves.
·         THANK YOU for helping the market and the vendors provide a healthy, welcome place for you to obtain local foods and products this summer! The Market looks forward to a terrific season with you. Please help us keep the market open all summer by following the guidelines. If guidelines change, I will let you know.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 28, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Guidelines for our Farmer's Market which is opening next week:
> 
> SAFETY GUIDELINES. For Your Protection, Please observe the following:
> ·         The market asks that you do not touch products but rather allow vendors to hand products to you, especially unpackaged produce.
> ...




All of those good sense precautions and *masks are OPTIONAL? *


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> All of those good sense precautions and *masks are OPTIONAL? *



Wyoming is opening up. Goshen County, where I live, has had 4 cases of Covid-19 and those were recorded a month ago, no new cases since. I wear a mask at all times outside my house and yard. I keep one in a baggie in my back pocket in case someone approaches. Have been eating in a restaurant that keeps things on track with current guidelines.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 28, 2020)

Grand daughter /grand son's daily admit to day care:  arrive.  You stay in your car.  Staff member comes and removes each kid from their car seat.  Walk's them in the door.  Temp check,  remove street shoes,  wash hands, put on indoor/ school shoes, then allowed to enter into main room(s).

Gdtr has been taking a dance class with maybe a half dozen other kids until noon daily, then off to day care for a late start. Same/ similar precautions before starting dance.   So she gets 2 admission rounds daily.    Both parents are home, one work from home, one laid off,  transportation is not an issue.

We were (note past tense) invited to a dance class wrap up.    Who wouldn't want to see their 5 y/o's first dance recital.  A day or so before,    we are Un-invited.   Too many grandparents/ spectators  in possibly too small space??  Over-sold too many free tickets,  Ticket Scalpers are running amok among the young.   Who knows,  Jr didn't or wouldn't say.    Just parents could go. We got it all on face book video afterward.   A half hour- un-edited.  I'm thankful Gdtr had fun and am thinking nice thoughts.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2020)

The farmers market in my town has moved from city property to a church parking lot so they can require more stringent safety measures. Everyone must wear a mask and maintain social distancing. Hand sanitizer and gloves are provided. I'm not sure how they're handling selection and payment - I haven't been there in months, but each vendor handles the payments for their goods.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2020)

Maybe this will encourage more contactless payment options and hopefully make it easy to pay people who receive payments using a phone, rather than a fancy terminal.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 28, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> *I'd like to be that way - either uncaring or apathetic - but, in good conscience, I can't.
> *
> I personally believe that many people never cared to begin with; never took it serious. They are the people putting everyone else in danger. The spring-breakers, the protestors, the ones who believe it couldn't happen to them...
> 
> Again, I was just venting. I didn't mean I'm done practicing safety.




I get your point Linda, although I don't believe for a second that you'd really like to be someone who is uncaring or apathetic. I think of the generations before us who sacrificed so much for the good of this country, and the undisciplined and spoiled young people of today who are responsible for wheels coming off.     I'm venting right along with you friend.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 29, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I get your point Linda, although I don't believe for a second that you'd really like to be someone who is uncaring or apathetic. I think of the generations before us who sacrificed so much for the good of this country, and the undisciplined and spoiled young people of today who are responsible for wheels coming off.     I'm venting right along with you friend.



No, I don't want to be uncaring. That would be no way to live life. 

I noticed your comment about the masks being optional at Fiona's Farmer's Market. It's the same way here in Ohio. Masks are not mandatory, unless an individual business owner makes them that way. In fact, I'm seeing fewer and fewer people wearing them. Several weeks ago, everyone was masked. Now it's maybe 35-40%, at best. Less than half.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2020)

Google OSHA on masks. I only wear one due to the restrictions from my facility. If I did not work where I do, I would not wear one.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 29, 2020)

I purchased my mask from a neighborhood lady who has been making them since the beginning. It's a cloth mask that's well made and it fits pretty snug. I know the cloth masks are not optimal, but I'm hoping it's better than nothing, especially since I use a filter in mine. 

I'm guessing another reason fewer people are wearing masks right now is because of the hot weather. Those masks are hard to breathe in as it is. Coupled with the heat, it's just plain miserable. The second I hit the parking lot, I'm ripping that thing off my face.

Besides that, we're doing ok here in Ohio, as far as I know. Not as bad as some other states.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Google OSHA on masks. I only wear one due to the restrictions from my facility. If I did not work where I do, I would not wear one.


Okay, I did. This is part of one page I found. As far as I can tell, OSHA guidance for employees tracks with CDC guidance for the general public. 

"OSHA generally recommends that employers encourage workers to wear face coverings at work. Face coverings are intended to prevent wearers who have Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) without knowing it (i.e., those who are asymptomatic or pre-symptomatic) from spreading potentially infectious respiratory droplets to others. This is known as source control.

"Consistent with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) recommendation for all people to wear cloth face coverings when in public and around other people, wearing cloth face coverings, if appropriate for the work environment and job tasks, conserves other types of personal protective equipment (PPE), such as surgical masks, for healthcare settings where such equipment is needed most.

"Employers have the discretion to determine whether to allow employees to wear cloth face coverings in the workplace based on the specific circumstances present at the work site. For some workers, employers may determine that wearing cloth face coverings presents or exacerbates a hazard. For example, cloth face coverings could become contaminated with chemicals used in the work environment, causing workers to inhale the chemicals that collect on the face covering. Over the duration of a work shift, cloth face coverings might also become damp (from workers breathing) or collect infectious material from the work environment (e.g., droplets of other peoples' infectious respiratory secretions). Workers may also need to use PPE that is incompatible with the use of a cloth face covering (e.g., an N95 filtering facepiece respirator).

"Where cloth face coverings are not appropriate in the work environment or during certain job tasks (e.g., because they could become contaminated or exacerbate heat illness), employers can provide PPE, such as face shields and/or surgical masks, instead of encouraging workers to wear cloth face coverings. Like cloth face coverings, surgical masks and face shields can help contain the wearer's potentially infectious respiratory droplets and can help limit spread of COVID-19 to others.

"Note that cloth face coverings are not considered PPE and cannot be used in place of respirators when respirators are otherwise required.

"Learn more about cloth face coverings on the CDC website." 

https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/covid-19/...gical,when respirators are otherwise required.

I hope you're not referring to the thing going around on Facebook where someone who says they're OSHA-certified claims that masks don't work to prevent the spread of Covid-19 because blah blah blah, bunch of irrelevant stuff. I trust infectious disease specialists, public health experts and epidemiologists before some random person on Facebook.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 29, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Google OSHA on masks. I only wear one due to the restrictions from my facility. If I did not work where I do, I would not wear one.



I believe that everyone should do as they feel best for themselves and those with whom they are close..

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Jun 29, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> I believe that everyone should do as they feel best for themselves and those with whom they are close..
> 
> Ross



Wearing a cloth mask is not just for oneself or the people with whom one is close. It's for everyone who could possibly breath in the air that one is exhaling. 

Cloth masks help cut down on virus transmission from asymptomatic and pre-symptomatic infected people. In other words, people who don't know that they have the disease. If someone knows they have C-19, they shouldn't be out and about, risking other people's health, even with a mask.

I haven't even been going out, but I wear a mask when I open the door for a grocery or meal delivery. I most likely don't have C-19, because of my minimal exposure to other people, but I still don't want to possibly put those delivery people at risk. Cloth masks are quite good at keeping someone from spreading their microbe infested droplets that can infect other people. They do some amount of good at keeping other people's droplets from getting into the mask wearer's mouth and nose.

However, I have read this recommendation from several doctors, when we had a horrible heat wave a couple of weeks ago, here in Quebec. The recommendation: while it's hot and humid AND you are outdoors AND you can maintain the 2 metre distance from other people, don't wear a mask.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 29, 2020)

The only time I don't wear a mask is when I'm gardening in my back yard.  Otherwise, going for a walk, going to neighbors back porch, going shopping, I am wearing one of the many masks I have made.  The New Mexico Department of Health says everyone is required to wear a face covering in public except when eating, drinking or exercising. Most people in my small town do not wear one in public.  We are a tourist town and most tourists are not following the recommendations of the NMDOH.  Tomorrow evening the town council will vote whether to make mask wearing mandatory in the town limits.  Knowing the positions of the council members, they will vote to make it mandatory.  That will be interesting!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 29, 2020)

We wear masks, carry liquid and cloth sanitizers everywhere we go.. 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Okay, I did. This is part of one page I found. As far as I can tell, OSHA guidance for employees tracks with CDC guidance for the general public.
> 
> https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/covid-19/...gical,when respirators are otherwise required.
> 
> *I hope you're not referring to the thing going around on Facebook where someone who says they're OSHA-certified claims that masks don't work to prevent the spread of Covid-19 because blah blah blah, bunch of irrelevant stuff.* I trust infectious disease specialists, public health experts and epidemiologists before some random person on Facebook.



I have seen that post, but that was not my intent.  I could say, "according to OSHA (or CDC or CMS or WHO)", my intention was to have someone look at what is being said. As with other things, don't take my word for it, look it up and make up your own mind based on what YOU have read, not what I tell you. I've tried very hard not to throw in my take on it, only going over what I do and have been told to do for my job.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 29, 2020)

Ditto here, *Ross*. Made a big uh-oh this past Saturday when Himself and I ran out to pick up our chicken dinners. I have a number of masks in my car console. He wanted to take his car. So we get down to the club holding the cook-off, I'm the one with the rain jacket and it's drizzling...and I have no masks in his car.  I had to use his. Fortunately he had not been out for at least a week, so any germs should have expired by the time I used it.

Ooops, maybe I should run out to the car and grab his mask. I need to wash it...


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't go out at all except for Dr. appointments, well I got a hair cut and I'll soon have a pedicure to keep my sanity. 

 Today I was scheduled for a breathing test with my Pulmonologist in a large medical building. I was masked and winded by the time I got there.  Among other breathing tests, I had to walk up and down a long hallway with a mask, and I was sweating and darn near passed out I was breathing so hard. My point is, I would never go out in public without a mask. Masks are very difficult for me, and that's why I need to stay home.
I have no use for maskless people, there's simply no excuse.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 30, 2020)

It was a unanimous decision by our town council.  Face masks will be mandatory except for exercising, eating or drinking in the town limits.  Police will be doing foot and bicycle patrol handing out masks at first and tickets second.  $500 fine or 90 days in jail.  Most/all foot traffic centers around the historic town plaza so it will be easy to patrol.  I walk 4 times a week in this area.  I am very happy this will happen before the holiday weekend.  Northern New Mexico gets a lot of tourists from Texas, Arizona, and Colorado because of the cool climate compared to those states.  Tourist season has been slow so far.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 30, 2020)

AntHill5 said:


> It sucks!  I hate it!  I wore my lovely flowered mask to the store!  Yay!  I  always send my... heavyweight husband to the store to fetch me a Diet Coke!  How... responsible!



Are you like serious? Or... what?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 1, 2020)

bethzaring said:


> It was a unanimous decision by our town council.  Face masks will be mandatory except for exercising, eating or drinking in the town limits.  Police will be doing foot and bicycle patrol handing out masks at first and tickets second.  $500 fine or 90 days in jail.  Most/all foot traffic centers around the historic town plaza so it will be easy to patrol.  I walk 4 times a week in this area.  I am very happy this will happen before the holiday weekend.  Northern New Mexico gets a lot of tourists from Texas, Arizona, and Colorado because of the cool climate compared to those states.  Tourist season has been slow so far.




Congrats to your town council Beth, I'm glad to hear it. You live in such a beautiful and remote place, I'm glad to hear that a small town (6,000) like Taos N.M. has the good sense others don't. Nobody can hide from this nightmare. Stay safe and happy friend.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 1, 2020)

AntHill5 said:


> It sucks!  I hate it!  I wore my lovely flowered mask to the store!  Yay!  I  always send my... heavyweight husband to the store to fetch me a Diet Coke!  How... responsible!





I hope you’re not addicted to Diet Coke!   I know a few that are.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 1, 2020)

To me wearing masks is not only common sense, but also obvious. It's not just about you, it is about people around you. 
Who have not seen a movie, a doctor show? Doctors are always wearing masks, especially in operation room. Why? So not to pass their microbes on to you. Come on people, don't be selfish, think. 
You do not like wearing mask, well , neither do I. I have problem breathing, as is, definitely even worse with mask, but that is the only way we can stop the spread of the diseases. 
Please wear the mask, or stay home. 

Sorry, just venting.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 1, 2020)

AntHill5 said:


> I am!  I am staying home mainly though.  I hope one day we can take the masks off.  My mother is... disgruntled by this repulsive disease!



You are obviously a normal person and doing the right thing. Thank you.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 1, 2020)

Heard some bad news yesterday. I just hope what I say next will be a wake up call to all the stupid people NOT doing the right thing through all this mess!
Firstly how dare you! What makes YOU feel so special that YOU knowingly exposed YOURSELF without protection for days to a person that's been tested positive to Covid 19. Then had the audacity to keep it quiet until after the fact. Come home all happy and cheery, wait a day to tell your beloved family members what you were up to?
They are now sitting at home waiting for the test results to come back.

I really hope KARMA bites you in the ...! 
My rant is over....For now.

Munky.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 1, 2020)

Some people just don’t like to be told what to do.   Rebellious idiots.
I just play by the rules, keep quiet, and I’m at peace.  Rock.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jul 1, 2020)

AntHill5 said:


> I'm not, because I am addicted to... fermented grapes (wine)! ����



That explains a lot


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2020)

I am totally a diet coke-aholic.  I don't have many vices, but this one I need to own.  Some drink coffee.  I start my day with diet coke.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 2, 2020)

I have moved the skin care chatter to: https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/cooks-skin-care-105027.html


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 3, 2020)

I saw this today.  Wish I could turn it into a poster for outside of our building.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> I saw this today.  Wish I could turn it into a poster for outside of our building.



They woke me briefly while I was still intubated after my surgery.  I remember it, although it was like a dream, but I was in distress not being able to talk or breathe on my own. Not a fun experience.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2020)

Someone shared a meme about that on FB. It said, "If you hate wearing a face mask, you really won't like a ventilator".


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 3, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They woke me briefly while I was still intubated after my surgery.  I remember it, although it was like a dream, but I was in distress not being able to talk or breathe on my own. *Not a fun experience.*



I agree.. The worse part of my surgery..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 12, 2020)

I found a source for some of the cutest, prettiest, funniest, face masks you've ever seen. I fell into the rabbit hole for several hours and surfaced having custom ordered just the right one for every family member. Shoppers beware, but the place is fun to just look too. Enjoy..
https://www.redbubble.com/shop/masks


----------

